# Bass fishing with Aligators



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Ms Penny and I are spending a few days at Lake Eufaula Alabama bass fishing. everytime we go out we are surrounded by aligators, we had 6 of them sunday morning, and 5 of them a while ago. cant wait till this evening to go out and catch me some big ol bass. enjoy the pics


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Good for you Kenny, you DESERVE the time off, enjoy yourself, tell the miss we said hello and catch a big un !!!!!!!!


----------



## one big one (Oct 4, 2007)

that looks like a big gator, maybe u should get with Troy & Swamp People, good luck catchin them bass, give us a good report:thumbup:


----------



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

These Gators have been fed and no longer have their normal fear of humans. Very unfortunate and in my opinion, ridiculous. These Gators are now much more dangerous than they ever would have been.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

GatorBane said:


> These Gators have been fed and no longer have their normal fear of humans. Very unfortunate and in my opinion, ridiculous. These Gators are now much more dangerous than they ever would have been.


Not these gators, we are about 7 miles from the marina up in a slew.. they were actually avoiding us, we found this guy sunning near the bank in about a foot of water and snuck up on him..


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

Sounds like one heck of a good time. Enjoy, good luck and thanks for the pics. Where's the Go Pro hat?


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

When i was down in the everglades a couple weekends ago i drove down this little dirt road that had a little creek running down the side of it. i got out and fished in a few places and there were more gators than i had ever seen! Sometimes id stop and there would be 6 or 8 of them within a 50 yard stretch of water. I caught a oscar and had to pull it over a gators back! it was really neat


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

I seen a monster bout 11-12ft. on yellow river in Milligan this past weekend...them jokers are all over the place these days.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

Gatas!


----------



## user10309 (Sep 28, 2009)

Very cool !


----------

